
Ad tech companies fund misinformation - blue_devil
https://www.poynter.org/fact-checking/2019/how-ad-tech-companies-fund-misinformation/
======
blue_devil
Original report here: [https://disinformationindex.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/G...](https://disinformationindex.org/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/GDI_Ad-tech_Report_Screen_AW16.pdf)

